# How do I get my steering wheel to unlock?



## M-train (Mar 4, 2014)

As you all know I've been doing a major overhaul on this car, [new pistons, rings, new rod/main bearings, full timing set, new valves, and gutted the pre cat] so today I had a real trying time putting the upper oil pan back on. 

I finally cut the "ears" off the rear of the pan, and slipped it between the sub frame, and $#%#[email protected]%^Y balance shafts. 

Anyway, I really needed to move the disc brakes outward so I reconnected the neg cable back on the battery. 

I opened the door, and tried to turn the key to the on position to unlock the steering wheel, but it wouldn't budge. [the key that is]

I tried holding the brakes down, and jiggling the steering wheel, then holding the brakes down, and pushing up on the auto tranny shifter, but still no luck. 

I still have to put the accessory belt on tomorrow, and tighten up the alt mounting bolts as well as check a few other bolts, but I'm pretty sure all the electrical is connected. 

Anything I should be looking at?


----------



## M-train (Mar 4, 2014)

Never mind. I found the OE key, and now it works great.


----------

